# How many of these would you need...



## tirediron (Oct 4, 2014)

to make a bowl of soup?  I finally had a chance to get out with my camera club for a walk through one of the local parks.  For reference, these guys are growing out of a fir cone.  This is using my 105mm+12mm extension tube rendering at about 1.25x life-size.


----------



## baturn (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice,John! What park?


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 5, 2014)

Awesome shot with the colors and detail

Would this soup kinda make you dizzy? Or are the edible?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 5, 2014)

baturn said:


> Nice,John! What park?


Thanks Brian - McMinn park near Broadmead Village, just off of Royal Oak Dr.



astroNikon said:


> Awesome shot with the colors and detail
> 
> Would this soup kinda make you dizzy? Or are the edible?


Thanks!!  I have no idea - they don't have any of the classic toxicity indicators for mushrooms...  I'll send you some, and you can let me know, 'kay?


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 5, 2014)

tirediron said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome shot with the colors and detail
> ...



They might spoil by the time they get here ... so I'll pass.  But thanks for offering 

Yellow colors often indicates that they are kinda toxic ...


----------



## tirediron (Oct 5, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> They might spoil by the time they get here ... so I'll pass.  But thanks for offering
> 
> Yellow colors often indicates that they are kinda toxic ...


  Wuss!
Good point, although that's actually more of a browny-gold in real life.  Also, there size tends to make me think they're probably in the category of 'Not good to eat, but not really harmful'; I'm not aware of any mushrooms in my area which are that small and toxic.


----------



## Actinia (Oct 5, 2014)

Unfortunately, there are no reliable indicators as to whether a fungus is toxic or not. The most highly toxic (like the Destroying Angel) look quite innocuous, and some like the Amethyst Deceiver (seen in my post above) are quite edible.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 5, 2014)

Actinia said:


> Unfortunately, there are no reliable indicators as to whether a fungus is toxic or not. The most highly toxic (like the Destroying Angel) look quite innocuous, and some like the Amethyst Deceiver (seen in my post above) are quite edible.


To a point, I agree, and granted if you're unsure, LEAVE THEM ALONE, however:  _*Most*_ toxic mushrooms in my area have at least one of the following qualities:  Medium to large in size (cap1-2" or larger), a skirt or veil, reds, purples, and/or oranges on the cap, "pox" or "scabs" on the cap, and have gills (ie NOT a Boletes, Morel, etc). 

Lack of these features is by no means an indicator of non-toxicity, BUT... and again, I stress, this applies to my area on Vancouver Island, it does mean they're probably not going to harm you (too much).


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 5, 2014)

Lovely.  There's just something about mushrooms, I love pictures of them!  I never knew you could use extension tubes with a macro lens. I mean, I never thought you couldn't, it just never occurred to me! Good information to file away for the future.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 5, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Lovely.  There's just something about mushrooms, I love pictures of them!  I never knew you could use extension tubes with a macro lens. I mean, I never thought you couldn't, it just never occurred to me! Good information to file away for the future.


Thanks Jazzie!   You certainly can use extension tubes with macro lenses, but then your working distances suddenly become very short, and your DoF almost non-existent.


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice to get 1.25x on this. Why don't you just try the mushrooms and if you write tomorrow on the forum we will all come by for some.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 5, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Nice to get 1.25x on this. Why don't you just try the mushrooms and if you write tomorrow on the forum we will all come by for some.


I'll bring a stomach pump !!
and a camera ... someone has to take pictures as evidence for the hospital.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 5, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Nice to get 1.25x on this. Why don't you just try the mushrooms and if you write tomorrow on the forum we will all come by for some.


Now... why didn't I think of that?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 5, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Rick50 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to get 1.25x on this. Why don't you just try the mushrooms and if you write tomorrow on the forum we will all come by for some.
> ...


----------



## krbimaging (Oct 6, 2014)

Very Nice shot


----------



## tirediron (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks Ken!


----------

